# Personalized Palettes!



## Shypo (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello all - after making my way through many of these forums, I've decided to tackle my depotting and palette creation (have I been under a ROCK?).  I'll post pictures later, but given that I will fill about 12 e/s and about 6 blush palettes, I decided that being the ocd girly-girl I am, I must decorate them to indicate the colors within (I intend to sort them by color).....I bought inexpensive stickers at the craft store (there are TONS of them for scrapbookers) and will personalize covers of my palettes so I don't have to open them to see what's inside.  I can't wait!!  Stay tuned for pics!!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Making my palettes my own!!*

I cant wait to see the pics for this x


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Making my palettes my own!!*

^^ me too me too!


----------



## brittyslaugh (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Making my palettes my own!!*

i am ALL ABOUT! makeup organization pictures! i cant wait!


----------



## mern (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Making my palettes my own!!*

ohhhh 12! I am pumped for you!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Making my palettes my own!!*

^^^ me tooooooooo!!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Making my palettes my own!!*

Brown (1st) and green (2nd) eye shadow palettes....I can't get the pink one (my favorite) to insert correctly so I have to figure that out.


I have to await the arrival of my others from MAC.......


----------



## Shypo (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Making my palettes my own!!*

And..... the PINK one!!!


----------



## Film_Noir (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Making my palettes my own!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shypo* 

 
_Brown (1st) and green (2nd) eye shadow palettes....I can't get the pink one (my favorite) to insert correctly so I have to figure that out.


I have to await the arrival of my others from MAC.......









_

 

How cute, what a great idea!


----------



## btweenthebars (Jul 24, 2009)

that is freaking adorable! makes me wish i'd customized my palettes differently. do you know offhand what brand the stickers are?


----------



## Kihn (Jul 25, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 25, 2009)

^^ what she said!!!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 25, 2009)

Very cute!! Love your idea


----------



## Shypo (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *btweenthebars* 

 
_that is freaking adorable! makes me wish i'd customized my palettes differently. do you know offhand what brand the stickers are?_

 
Most of the stickers I got are by 'Stickopotamus' - they're usually in a clear sleeve and are thematic.  If you are in the states Michael's has the best selection.

HTH!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sherby2722* 

 
_Very cute!! Love your idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## amelia370 (Jul 28, 2009)

Such a good idea!


----------

